# Shunt Series Vs Shuntogram Coding



## STOMANY

I am coding for a Radiology group in a hospital.  I need help with the "shunt series" coding. 

Is there a specific code for "Shunt Series" to evaluate for shunt malfunction (skull, chest, and abdomen)  The radiologist are using CPT 75809.  I don't feel comfortable with this code due to the description including radioactive isotope in the shunt before the x-rays.  Any assistance would be appreciated.

tks,  Sharon T


----------



## dhuston

Assuming that there is NO nuclear medicine injected for this, you should code the regular skull, chest, and abdomen x-ray codes.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## STOMANY

Thank you - That was how I understood it.  It is great to be able to bounce off quetions on others coders.  Thanks again


----------



## aruby02

*VP shunt series*

Kindly let us know whether we need to code the single view of all the skull, chest and abdomen X rays for VP shunt series.

Ruby


----------



## aruby02

*Shunt Series*

We came across documentation as " shunt series - 4 Views". Kindly clarify if we have to code the single views of chest , skull and abdomen or the 4 views.


Thanks,
Ruby


----------



## aherr09

They should have to state what areas were viewed and how many views were taken. We cannot assume since there is no stanard "shunt series"
 cpt codes. It depends by each department how they proceed. If they inject contrast then code shuntogram. If they dont state how many views of each are taken such as skull, neck, chest and abdomen then code to the lowest image cpt code.


----------

